# can we apply for both spouse and tourist visa under such circumstances?



## syd9 (Jun 30, 2011)

hi everyone..

i am an indian , married to australian PR , two months ago . 

He met two months before marriage , fell in love , and he came to india to meet me in a month. he stayed in India for a week and went back to Sydney , only to come again to India in another two weeks for marriage.

After marriage , we spent two weeks together and he had to go abck bcoz of his limited leave (he is an engineer with a reputed company in Australia).


Two months have passed since our marriage. We are just going to file our spouse visa , which took so much time becoz of address change and spouse name endorsements in passport.


My birthday falls this month end. This is my first birthday after marriage , which we both want to celebrate together. He cant get more leave from office , since he has already travelled to India twice in the last 3 months. 
So, I now want to apply tourist visa to australia as well.

Also , I have already appeared and cleared American board exams for my license earlier and will be going to America in september first week again for exam purpose and some other important stuff. I already have got my air tickets for America trip .We again may have to stay separated for some months , so , we want to be together for atleast the month of july and august.

Does it hold enough proof for my intention to come back?
Can i apply for tourist visa along with spouse visa ? If yes , should i apply both simultaneously , or should i apply tourist visa after spouse visa ?

In tourist visa , should i mention "spouse visa applied for"..in the section that asks for if any other visa was applied for in the last 5 years ?

Please help me , as am very much confused about this , but very much willing to c my husband atleast for this month and half


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

syd9 said:


> hi everyone..
> 
> i am an indian , married to australian PR , two months ago .
> 
> ...



Hi syd9,
You were really not having much ways-How you handeled this. We are in almost similar situation. Will you please share ur exp?
Thanks


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Hi syd9,
> You were really not having much ways-How you handeled this. We are in almost similar situation. Will you please share ur exp?
> Thanks


If a spouse visa is applied for *offshore* you must be offshore for the visa to be granted. So yes you can apply for a tourist visa, but it is extremely important that when you apply for it, you tell them that you have also applied for a tourist visa. That way, they will tell you when you need to leave Australia when the visa is ready.

You won't need proof of your intention to leave Australia, seeing as for the visa to be granted you need to leave anyway. You can lodge both visas at the same time, but it's probably best to apply first for the partner visa, then lodge for the tourist visa making sure that you notify them of your plans.


----------

